# Paper Mario: Color Splash General Discussion



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2016)

New Paper Mario announced! Discuss it here.



Noice logo


Dem grafics


----------



## Byngo (Mar 3, 2016)

IT LOOKS AMAZING 

let's hope Nintendo doesn't **** up with the story aspect


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 3, 2016)

This is for the wii u right?

hope there are allies


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 3, 2016)

It looks a lot like Sticker Star so I hope people are more accepting of this one.

My only thing is I don't like how they're really pushing the "paper" aspect of it. I preferred basic 2D rather than everyone looking like sheets of paper.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 3, 2016)

I think it has potnetial. It seems to be a hybrid of Paper Mario and De Blob.


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice looks like Sticker Star 2. Exactly like everyone asked for. In my mind there are only 4 real paper mario games. The first 3 and paper jam, sticker star and this (most likely) this one do not count

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> This is for the wii u right?
> 
> hope there are allies



Funny joke. Once they get rid of something they wont bring it back (see orbs in the mario party franchise)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 3, 2016)

This one might 'paint' a pretty picture for the Paper Mario series... XD


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2016)

also inb4 half the game is gated by specific amiibos


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> My only thing is I don't like how they're really pushing the "paper" aspect of it. I preferred basic 2D rather than everyone looking like sheets of paper.



Well the series is called Paper Mario tho


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 3, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> This one might 'paint' a pretty picture for the Paper Mario series... XD



Hopefully it'll add a 'splash' of life to the series!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2016)

The art style looks really nice, I just can't say the same for the fact it looks like Sticker Star.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 3, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> The art style looks really nice, I just can't say the same for the fact it looks like Sticker Star.


Ahh... Paper Mario: Sticker Star HD... I _*swear*_ I called that in a previous topic...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2016)

There better be partners in the game or i'll call this game series "dead".


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 3, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> There better be partners in the game or i'll call this game series "dead".


Looking from what it shown, I wouldn't be surprised if it's similar to how they worked in Super Paper Mario


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2016)

The music in this game sounds so nice so far


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2016)

Right now it looks uncomfortably like Sticker Star.. have mercy on my withered heart..


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2016)

It's a shame they didn't show a new Paper Mario game in this Direct. We haven't had one since 2007


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 3, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Well the series is called Paper Mario tho



Paper is 2D so yeah, but the style of the earlier games looked way better. They more they look like paper the less personality they have.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 3, 2016)

Its gonna be Sticker Star 2 but instead of stickers its paint


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 3, 2016)

COLOR SPLASH


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2016)

SPLASH OF COLORS


----------



## toxapex (Mar 3, 2016)

Zane said:


> Right now it looks uncomfortably like Sticker Star.. have mercy on my withered heart..



I love the Paper Mario series. You know, Paper Mario, Thousand Year Door, Super Paper Mario, and... (looks at smudged writing on hand) Yup, that's all of them


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2016)

Wtf I don't want Paper Mario Sticker Star Splatoon smh. I might consider picking it up after I see convincing gameplay, but right now, it has meh written all over it in my eyes. I long for the days the RPG formula sneaks it's way back into the franchise if ever. :-(


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 3, 2016)

I just hope the characters and story are good


----------



## Murray (Mar 3, 2016)

I mean, the graphics look really nice at least?


----------



## Justin (Mar 3, 2016)

It looks really pretty so I guess there's that...?

edit: omg had this tab open for a while, finally reply, murray's post literally the same


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 3, 2016)

After rewatching the three different region trailers, I was able to spot some notable things:

Shy Guy Attack Card (Japanese direct)







Shiny red blobs around the world; they look to be paint blobs that refill the corresponding paint meter
-there was also that purple-ish thing hiding on the ground, which I'm assuming is an enemy, although I can't tell if it's just a shy guy or something different.

                (shiny blobs)

---------------V







AND MOST IMPORTANTLY



Spoiler



A POST OFFICE THING




As indicated by the envelope flag



Oh, and I'm also 90% sure Paintbucket is a dude since he doesn't have the eyelash swipe thing that the other female characters tend to have (Gombella, Kertsi, Starlow), which I honestly see meaning that they'll give him a different personality than the "rude" one they've used for Kertsi/Starlow.


----------



## Cress (Mar 4, 2016)

Zigzag991 said:


> Oh, and I'm also 90% sure Paintbucket is a dude since he doesn't have the eyelash swipe thing that the other female characters tend to have (Gombella, Kertsi, Starlow), which I honestly see meaning that they'll give him a different personality than the "rude" one they've used for Kertsi/Starlow.



Don't forget Zig





The 10% could still happen.


----------



## Briguy (Mar 4, 2016)

As long as RPG elements are back, I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 4, 2016)

Briguy said:


> As long as RPG elements are back, I'll be happy with it.


Don't count on it, they killed it in Sticker Star, so believe me, they're going to overkill it in this one.

Also relevant.
https://twitter.com/LonelyGoomba/status/705591412985896960


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 4, 2016)

it's sticker star 2 rip



I'm still excited for this game tho


----------



## Briguy (Mar 4, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Don't count on it, they killed it in Sticker Star, so believe me, they're going to overkill it in this one.


 I keep reading this but I've seen no actual proof that it wont have RPG elements in it just yet.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 4, 2016)

so very painfully true


----------



## Stargazer741 (Mar 4, 2016)

Natty said:


> so very painfully true



This hurts to look at for some reason


----------



## Javocado (Mar 4, 2016)

Natty said:


> so very painfully true



This is just ****ing sad to me. :, (
All those fly ass Toads like Zip Toad, Jolene, Prince Mush, etc. to now be replaced by cut and paste Toads rip.


Ps: I don't see the shopkeeper toads but man those guys were adorable.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2016)

Hyogo said:


> Don't count on it, they killed it in Sticker Star, so believe me, they're going to overkill it in this one.
> 
> Also relevant.
> https://twitter.com/LonelyGoomba/status/705591412985896960



Okay that link was pretty good


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 4, 2016)

Natty said:


> so very painfully true



This makes me sad


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 4, 2016)

would it hurt them to go back to the classic rpg-style fight mechanics. why is that so hard



Natty said:


> so very painfully true


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 4, 2016)

Can't we just go back to having sassy partners and stage-based combat? I seriously don't understand why they can't top TTYD, it's certainly possible but they just refuse to go the extra mile.

TTYD had the best characters, the best worlds, and the best dialogue of any game I've ever played. I honestly don't even want a "remake" because I'm sure they'd totally destroy it.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 4, 2016)

I very highly doubt they will, but I really hope Nintendo fixes what they did in Sticker Star, oh my god, it hurt to just TYPE the name, and go back to the classic TTYD, or at least Super Paper Mario. I'm also a little surprised of how they are releasing another Paper Mario game this soon. I know that Paper Jam isn't a full Paper Mario game, but it has pretty much all of the requirements to be one.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 4, 2016)

Natty said:


> so very painfully true







Don't forget these, along with their different colored versions, as well as kid toads.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 4, 2016)

Zigzag991 said:


> Don't forget these, along with their different colored versions, as well as kid toads.



The fat toad looks like someone you would see at a Walmart


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 4, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> The fat toad looks like someone you would see at a Walmart



Or in North America


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2016)

I realllllly doubt that this game will be good, especially after I saw the fan like in Sticker Star but I can hope


----------



## Briguy (Mar 5, 2016)

Trundle said:


> I realllllly doubt that this game will be good, especially after I saw the fan like in Sticker Star but I can hope


People were saying the same thing about Star Fox Zero, but now a lot are changing their minds about it. I'm gonna stay optimistic about Color Splash, at least for the time being...


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bowser pretty much confirmed to be the main villain; you can see Mario pulling on Bowser Tape near the beginning of the trailer to unfold the bridge.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 5, 2016)

Zigzag991 said:


> Bowser pretty much confirmed to be the main villain; you can see Mario pulling on Bowser Tape near the beginning of the trailer to unfold the bridge.



Why did they have to let miyamoto near this paper mario rip


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 5, 2016)

Spoilers: If Bowser is built up to be the bad guy, but is instead revealed to be brainwashed by the REAL Big Bad, then I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER Nintendo!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 5, 2016)

I plan to stay optimistic about this because at the very least it's going on Wii U so I expect some amazing graphics.

Who knows, maybe it'll be like De Blob? That game was so much fun.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 6, 2016)

Gamexplain did a 25 minute analysis on Paper Mario Color Splash


----------



## Cory (Mar 6, 2016)

It's ok I'll pretend that paper jam is a paper mario game because its more like the old paper mario than sticker star (and super paper mario too but that game is good)

- - - Post Merge - - -

its not the sticker mechanic i had a problem with actually, its the combat system. It is actually as far from a rpg as they could get, there is no point to battling enemies. you cant have that in any game let alone an rpg game


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Can't we just go back to having sassy partners and stage-based combat? I seriously don't understand why they can't top TTYD, it's certainly possible but they just refuse to go the extra mile.
> 
> TTYD had the best characters, the best worlds, and the best dialogue of any game I've ever played. I honestly don't even want a "remake" because I'm sure they'd totally destroy it.



i will be happy with a rerelease


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 6, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Gamexplain did a 25 minute analysis on Paper Mario Color Splash


Wow, what WON'T they do a long ass analysis on these days?

Give them a pile of trash and they'll do a 30 minute analysis on that.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 6, 2016)

This video is fantastic, please give it a watch.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 6, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Gamexplain did a 25 minute analysis on Paper Mario Color Splash



Peep the thumbnail.
Mario hella salty he is a part of SS 2.0


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 6, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> This video is fantastic, please give it a watch.



But seriously, Nintendo needs to get their **** together. More recently, all of the Mario games have just been too easy and too boring. I get the reason for it, Nintendo is trying to appeal to it's younger audiences, but at least release some tougher, longer, more developed games like the earlier ones. I'm not just talking about the Paper Mario and Mario & Luigi games, no siree! I'm talking about all of the games in the past 2 years, excluding Mario Maker. That one was good, but it's idea was made over a decade ago. Quit making up crappy mechanics and bring back the good stuff! Get it together, Nintendo. Please, the fans want the good stuff back.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 6, 2016)

Cory said:


> its not the sticker mechanic i had a problem with actually, its the combat system. It is actually as far from a rpg as they could get, there is no point to battling enemies. you cant have that in any game let alone an rpg game



This. The fun part about the old Paper Mario games was leveling up and equipping stuff to do different attacks. The fact that you could one-shot most baddies with a "thing" sticker PLUS no exp OR partners really ruined it.


----------



## Cory (Mar 6, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> This. The fun part about the old Paper Mario games was leveling up and equipping stuff to do different attacks. The fact that you could one-shot most baddies with a "thing" sticker PLUS no exp OR partners really ruined it.



i never said the stickers were good, they were just better compared to useless battles or no partners

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> I very highly doubt they will, but I really hope Nintendo fixes what they did in Sticker Star, oh my god, it hurt to just TYPE the name, and go back to the classic TTYD, or at least Super Paper Mario. I'm also a little surprised of how they are releasing another Paper Mario game this soon. I know that Paper Jam isn't a full Paper Mario game, but it has pretty much all of the requirements to be one.


nintendo knows what they are doing the mario & luigi series has 5 solid games under its belt, they are good games with a great battle system and some unique puzzles albeit sometimes easy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

super paper mario was different, but a good game and had a great story, it was a mix of classic mario and rpg and they knew about that. the 3d gimmick was actually pretty fun. of course it doesnt compare to the first 2 but it is good as a stand alone game


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm actually thinking about replaying Sticker Star and then the original to see how I really feel about it (since I haven't played it in ages):whether that's actual boredom or just agreeing with most people that it sucks/getting equal enjoyment from both of them or actually loving the original so much more. It's been so long since I played TTYD/SPM/PM but I don't doubt that I truly did love them, considering I beat the original like 7 times, but since it's been so long and I've played "meh" stuff I guess I've been desensitized to what a good game is like.


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 6, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> This video is fantastic, please give it a watch.



I really really really hope nintendo sees this video.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 6, 2016)

MishMeesh said:


> I really really really hope nintendo sees this video.



Even if they did they'd probably ignore it. 

nintendos extremely stubborn and not that great at listening to fans, especially when it comes to paper mario. it's depressing ;-;


----------



## Loriii (Mar 7, 2016)

I've played and completed Sticker Star 100% (don't judge me lol) so I wouldn't mind if Color Splash plays like that though I wish we could at least be able to level up something.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 8, 2016)

Well we haven't heard about this game since its first trailer (which everyone got pissed off at)

Do you think Nintendo heard our fanboy cries of rage like they did with Federation Force and are reworking Color Splash?





a man can dream.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 8, 2016)

tweet the video to nintendo lel


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 15, 2016)

Dunno if anyone heard but the release date is October 7th. They'll be talking about it tomorrow at the Nintendo Treehouse thing.

Hopefully it looks nice. I'll get it regardless since I love Paper Mario. >_>


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 15, 2016)

I just hope this game doesn't follow the likes of Sticker Star. Super Paper Mario was different from the other games, but they did it right. Sticker Star was different, but they did it horribly wrong. Just combine The Thousand Year Door and Super Paper Mario and you'll have an outstanding game! I don't know how the combat will be though...


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 15, 2016)

Well Nintendo just showed off tons of gameplay for Color Splash and... I like it! Even tho it looks like Sticker Star 2, it looks like a huge improvement over it.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 15, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Well Nintendo just showed off tons of gameplay for Color Splash and... I like it! Even tho it looks like Sticker Star 2, it looks like a huge improvement over it.



I agree. Even though it's the same battle style, it feels different. Plus now you can summon enemies that serve as temporary "partners".

The graphics also look amazing.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 21, 2016)

This game isn't a negative experience so I'm reasonably impressed with it (not as a Paper Mario "sequel", but that's another topic altogether).

One thing that struck me is that every NPC is toad or shy guy. Virtually all of them. I had a cool headcanon of what the Rock Paper Wizard looked like. Imagine my surprise when it was actually just a toad with a ridiculous inflatable hand mask from Spongebob. Special NPCs are toads with glasses on, or some other clothing decoration. 

More than half of the enemies in this game are shy guys. Red shy guys, shy guys with a spike helmet, shy guys that fell in water, shy guys with a whistle, shy guys with a straw, shy guys with a shield. And then all of those in different colours counting as different enemies. And then many of those again, but in snifit form (which is a shy guy with a black mask, basically). Goombas are equally less impressive, especially because all the variants were copy/pasted from sticker star. Goomba, goomba that turns into a cone, lots of goombas, goombas that roll into a wheel. Kind of lackluster, honestly. 

I saw the interview explaining why there are so few creative choices in the character roster, and I guess I can pass over it. Just annoys me a bit because the characters were a very charming and lively aspect of the Paper Mario series.

I see the game over screen a hell of a lot in this game. Those game overs attribute to either 1 of 2 scenarios. The first is where the game forces you into a quick time event where you have to perform a specific action in a number of seconds (or, alternatively, run away from impending doom). The second is where you fight through a dungeon, weaken a boss, and then discover you can't beat the boss without a specific attack card. So, you are then instantly killed by the boss's next attack, have to leave the dungeon, find the card, and do the fight all again. I don't even feel like this was my fault. Every boss seems to force you to fail against it so that you know next time what attack card to bring (or, in most cases, are given a somewhat obscure hint as to what you need).

The snifit card guessing minigame was not my favourite either. Same case. Game shoehorns you into this, you can't leave, and if you don't have the exact cards (which in my first run included several rare enemy cards I never encountered), its just game over and you have to redo the previous level due to absence of a save block. It's not a huge previous level to redo, but really?

On the other hand, the game is quite witty and I was impressed by both how the developers knew exactly what the player would try and do, and how the solutions to puzzles were quite well hidden, but intuitive. Several moments where I went "Aha!" in real life. Also a few times where I thought I was being smart, and it ended up actually being the solution. If I hadn't been smart, I might have been stuck on that puzzle for a while, though. The game has a good sense of humour.

This game triggers a few minor pet peeves. You collect all the stars out of order, starting with the 1st, then the 3rd, then the 5th, and so on. The card museum is horrible as always, requiring you to actually send in every card. I don't fill the museum anymore. When I get a great card I don't want to immediately throw it away. You have no idea how much damage you do to enemies, besides that enemies fade to white depending on how much you've damaged them. This makes for a lot of tactical problems. If I know an enemy has 3 HP, I don't want to use a card that does only 1 or 8 HP damage. I get to see what damage enemies do to me, let me see if those fire flowers are worth using or not! I'm still not sure if hopslipper does less damage than a regular jump or not.

Speaking of cards, the combat leaves much to be desired. I always use my weak cards on weak enemies, which leaves my rare and strong cards remaining. So when I'm forced into battles with more weak enemies, I hate having to use rare cards. The magikoopa/Kamek gimmick that hides and shuffles cards so you are unknowingly using your best rare cards, often in situations where they are useless? Not a fan.

Coins practically flood you in this game. By the 3rd star I had 9000 coins and nothing to spend them on.

So overall, again, reasonably positive. Not amazing. But it makes up for its losses. Better experience than sticker star, for sure.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2016)

this was a pretty good game, battle system was meh but the writing was really great


----------



## Loriii (Dec 31, 2016)

Gosh, the ending hit me in so many ways. I'll probably replay this again from the start when I have time


----------

